# orange test swab



## Geo (Aug 27, 2011)

i digest my powder from my gold cell and foils from AP in hcl+cl. after i precipitate the gold the solution is clear and testing with stannous chloride gives a rich orange color that fades over time. i have 6 gallons of this solution so today i decided to evaporate to reduce volume for storage and later processing. ive evaporated one gallon to about 600 ml which became very thick and had a deep yellow color and was producing strong fumes, so i turned off heat to let it cool and start fresh in the morning. after cooling completely i noticed what appeared to be salt crystals in the bottom. white crystals but the solution is still yellow. these photos make the solution look green but it is yellow. what is this?


----------



## nickvc (Aug 27, 2011)

I'd guess the crystals are salts and if you suspect values add some copper sheet to your solution and cement out any values, it's safer to keep and takes up less space than gallons of solutions.


----------

